# 2015 Suzuki idle issue



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Could you take the cover off the engine and look at the position of the throttle valve(s)? 

See if they shut all the way at idle. They might be sticking open just a little.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My old 2015 suzuki df25a had the same issue. I think it's the idle control valve that's controlled by the EFI? I couldn't find any throttle linkage problems that would have caused it. The dealer gave me the runaround so I sold it. Probably my last suzuki.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

I've seen several Suzuki's with faulty Idle Air Control valves.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

I replaced the idle air control valve on my motor recently, when a code popped up on it. Its a reasonably cheap part and easy to replace and/or adjust.


----------

